# Heidi Klum: Sie hatte eine Nasen-OP!



## beachkini (25 Apr. 2012)

​
*In einem Interview brüstete sich Heidi Klum erst kürzlich, dass sie sich noch nie für die Schönheit unters Messer gelegt hätte. Doch stimmt das wirklich? Beauty-Doc Wolfgang Kümpel ist sich sicher: Frau Klum hat eine OP hinter sich! *

Blonde Haare, ansehnliche Gesichtszüge, ein zartes Stupsnäschen und ein Body, von dem viele Frauen nur träumen können. Heidi Klum sieht mit ihren 38 Jahren und nach der Geburt von vier Kindern einfach großartig aus. „Ich bin stolz darauf, an diesem Tag und in diesem Alter, sagen zu können, dass ich nichts habe machen lassen. Jeder hat einen Blick dafür, was nicht schön ist, und für mich sieht plastische Chirugie einfach nicht schön aus“, erklärte Heidi erst kürzlich in einem Interview mit dem amerikanischen Magazin „Allure“. Doch Moment mal, ist an Heidi Klum wirklich alles echt? Der renommierte Berliner Schönheitschirug Dr. Wolfgang Kümpel hat da so seine Zweifel.

Ein altes Foto von Heidi sorgte beim Beauty-Doc für Verblüffung. Und tatsächlich: Als Heidi Klum ihre ersten zaghaften Schritte im Model-Business machte, sah sie noch ganz anders aus. Dunkle Haare, unschuldige Gesichtszüge und eine Nase, die um einiges breiter war als das zarte Näschen, das Frau Klum aktuell in die Luft streckt.

„Sie hatte zu 99 Prozent eine Nasen-Operation“, gibt sich Dr. Wolfgang Kümpel im Gespräch mit BUNTE.de überzeugt. „Die Nase verändert sich nicht von alleine. Im Alter nimmt die Nase an Größe, Breite und Länge zu. Aber Frau Klums Nase ist im oberen Bereich – also da, wo der Knochen sitzt – viel schmaler als noch früher.“

Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass sich „uns Heidi“ aus gesundheitlichen Gründen unters Messer gelegt hat? Es gibt schließlich viele Stars, die ihre Beauty-OPs im Nasenbereich mit Atemproblemen rechtfertigen. Doch was sagt der Experte dazu? „Wenn jemand schlecht Luft bekommt, dann wird in der Nase was gemacht. Äußerlich ändert sich die Nase dabei nicht. Das sind nur Ausreden“, weiß Dr. Kümpel.

Glaubt man dem Urteil des Schönheitsexperten, hat Heidi Klum bei ihrem Interview mit dem „Allure“-Magazin wohl ein bisschen geflunkert. Nur gut, dass die Geschichte von Pinocchio lediglich ein Märchen ist. Denn sollte des Doktors Annahme stimmen, könnten wir das deutsche Über-Model sonst wohl demnächst an seiner langen Nase erkennen. (bunte.de)

Die letzten Bilder gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...-mom-out-brentwood-21-04-2012-29x-update.html


----------



## redfive (25 Apr. 2012)




----------



## Jone (25 Apr. 2012)

:thx: für die Infos :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (25 Apr. 2012)

Vielleicht will sich dieser Doktor nur für sein Fach interessant machen, er hat möglicherweise keine Patienten?


----------



## walme (25 Apr. 2012)

den beitrag von *redfiv *verstehe ich nicht, wer soll das sein?​ 
nasenop, macht euch selbst ein bild​ 


​


----------



## Punisher (25 Apr. 2012)

sieht nach OP aus


----------

